
Ask HN: As a unicorn data scientist, how do I transition to a manager resume? - jmheinkle
I&#x27;ve got a weird profile.<p>I&#x27;m a Ph.D. data scientist who has worked at a FANG. But for unusual reasons, I&#x27;ve got plenty of management experience, perhaps to the degree as if I had worked as a project manager or management consultant during all my tenure in the industry.<p>As a result, it&#x27;s possible my profile could be present as a golden genius unicorn. It&#x27;s equally possible it could present like poser trash.<p>So how do I write up a resume I can use to apply to employers? Currently, I&#x27;m not even sure how to write up a resume for a management role in tech, much less perform the gymnastics to craft my data scientist profile into a resume for management.<p>Can anyone shoot me a manager or project manager resume that looks civilized?<p>email: tyner393@mail.com
======
opendomain
I sent an email - feel free to call me to discuss.

------
tixocloud
Any interest in working for a bank in the UK?

~~~
jmheinkle
I'm absolutely happy to talk. From your comment history you seem to be genuine
and open-minded, and do some interesting fintech work.

I couldn't find your contact info on your profile, so maybe you can shoot me a
message on the email in the post.

